# main Methode macht's kapput!!



## stribuda (14. Dez 2015)

Hi, ich habe einen Code in Java geschriben, das hat mir mehr als 4 Stunden gebraucht und jetzt wenn ich ganz am Ende des Codes bin, fehlt mir das wichtigste! die main-Methode enthält keine richtige Instructions  

Ich verstehe wirklich nicht was da fehlt !
Ich würde ein Kreis zeichnen aber das geht nicht..

Da sind die Dateien :

Danke im Voraus


----------



## Flown (14. Dez 2015)

Was ist die Fehlermeldung (genauer gesagt der StackTrace)? Warum postest du nicht Code in Code-Tags([code=java]//JAVA CODE HERE[/code])?


----------

